# FSW Application Rejected



## SarahandMarcus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hoping someone can help. We've just had our application rejected as Schedule 3 form was filled in incorrectly and employer's letter wrongly worded. If we do these two things again correctly can we resubmit the forms and proofs or do we have to fill in all the forms again?
Thanks in advance, Sarah


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

If you got all your package returned, fill in the correct paperwork and additions they require and then resubmit. Also put a copy of the rejection letter in with the new package and a little letter stating why the submission and that the new information is included etc.

If they haven't returned everything (which is doubtful as they normally do) then you will need to fill the forms out again.

I also advise to take an additional copy of everything for yourselves as a back up and for your records.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Worth looking if your occupation is still open (if you don't have a job offer) or if the cap is reached.


----------



## jiks (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi SarahandMarcus, I do understand how it feels to get such disappointing feedback especially when one is being very optimistic that all should sail through without hassles. Just a quicl question for you please, I'm quite curious to know if your payment for the application was already taken and acknowledged by CIC before you received the notification of your application being refused?

Also, did CIC or CIO contact you via email or post? 

Thanks


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi SarahandMarcus sorry to hear about your application. I'm also thinking of applying through the fsw if I'm eligible next year. I understand that the letter of employment are very specific in their requirements and I'm concerned that some of mine don't have all the requirements like job description or the no. of hours worked as the employer cannot give this information and only write standard references and works not give the information that I need. Just wondered if you or anyone may have any advice on this, or what they mean with incorrect wording?


----------

